# Help Me! *Escort photo, anonymity* *Nsfw maybe*



## cauzimme (Nov 2, 2015)

Yeah, so I took some photo of that girl for her website. 
She won't show her face for privacy matter, which is totally fine. But since she has short hair, it's a bit more difficult than usual . 

Should I crop or Should I blur, any other advice is good too. 

Blur


----------



## Donde (Nov 2, 2015)

Why not just have her wearing a wide brimmed hat and glancing down so the brim covers most of her face. I think both of the options you present give the photo an unnecessary "X-Rated" quality (unless that's what you want in which case either would do).  She's not remotely nude, wearing more clothes than a bikini bathing suit.


----------



## Designer (Nov 2, 2015)

I guess I prefer the blur, if it has to be.


----------



## cauzimme (Nov 2, 2015)

Donde said:


> Why not just have her wearing a wide brimmed hat and glancing down so the brim covers most of her face. I think both of the options you present give the photo an unnecessary "X-Rated" quality (unless that's what you want in which case either would do).  She's not remotely nude, wearing more clothes than a bikini bathing suit.



Well, it's a bit irrelevant as we already did the seance, she didn't have any hat, I often tell girls that's a good option. Yes she's not nude, but she's offering Escort services, she doesn't want to be recognizable by her family or friends...


----------



## Derrel (Nov 2, 2015)

The blur is better than the head being cut off.


----------



## Granddad (Nov 3, 2015)

I'd go with the blur, too.


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 3, 2015)

Silly me. I would simply ask her which she prefers.


----------



## MRnats (Nov 3, 2015)

I prefer the cut off head. Looks 'artistic' whereas the blur just looks like you're purposely trying to hide her identity (which, yes, I know you are). Just looks like a 'classier' way to do it, I suppose?


----------



## cauzimme (Nov 3, 2015)

MRnats said:


> I prefer the cut off head. Looks 'artistic' whereas the blur just looks like you're purposely trying to hide her identity (which, yes, I know you are). Just looks like a 'classier' way to do it, I suppose?



That's also my issue with croping vs blurring, I'm building my portfolio to one day become a professionnal. I know she wants to be annonymous, and since her picture will be on the internet, I can't have her non blurry or non croped photo in my portfolio without risking to exposed her. Can a photographer put a blur picture in is portfolio ? Is it weird. Because I do prefer the overall look of the one who isn't crop but the blur ruins it all. Usually, they are fine with only a part of their face. 
Ex;


----------



## vintagesnaps (Nov 3, 2015)

If you want to be a professional photographer get professional models. Or at least find someone who can have her face in view and sign a model release as needed.

Of course these need faces blurred; what they're apparently doing is illegal here and might not be legal in the future there (now that I know escort literally means prostitute in other places; here it means to accompany to an event etc. although it may front for prostitution).

You're going to need photos you can use, that show the models' faces. I don't think you could use many in a portfolio that have the head turned or covered by a hat so the face isn't in view, and photos with faces blurred won't be usable. I think these could be recognizable if seen by someone in your area who knows or has seen the subject (if you're promoting your photography business locally).


----------



## cauzimme (Nov 3, 2015)

vintagesnaps said:


> If you want to be a professional photographer get professional models. Or at least find someone who can have her face in view and sign a model release as needed.
> 
> Of course these need faces blurred; what they're apparently doing is illegal here and might not be legal in the future there (now that I know escort literally means prostitute in other places; here it means to accompany to an event etc. although it may front for prostitution).
> 
> You're going to need photos you can use, that show the models' faces. I don't think you could use many in a portfolio that have the head turned or covered by a hat so the face isn't in view, and photos with faces blurred won't be usable. I think these could be recognizable if seen by someone in your area who knows or has seen the subject (if you're promoting your photography business locally).




Again it's not illegal here, and many of the ladies have no problem showing their face, I'm one of them. 
And I'm looking to become a pro in that very niche, escort photography. I'm not really interest by fashion, maternity, wedding or commercial. I prefer working with sex workers, I'm looking for escorts, boudoir, erotic and porn. I don't see myself working with professionnal models to advertise Escort photography, lol. If I was the model, I wouldn't like it very much...


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 3, 2015)

cauzimme said:


> ....... Can a photographer put a blur picture in is portfolio ?.




Why would you need to blur it for your portfolio?  You're using your image to promote your work...... not to peddle some seemingly sordid profession engaged in by the subject.


----------



## Donde (Nov 3, 2015)

_*Again it's not illegal here, and many of the ladies have no problem showing their face, I'm one of them. 
And I'm looking to become a pro in that very niche, escort photography. I'm not really interest by fashion, maternity, wedding or commercial. I prefer working with sex workers, I'm looking for escorts, boudoir, erotic and porn. I don't see myself working with professionnal models to advertise Escort photography, lol. If I was the model, I wouldn't like it very much...*_

In that case _please_ do not put the photos in blue in your portfolio or the internet...


----------



## cauzimme (Nov 3, 2015)

Donde said:


> _*Again it's not illegal here, and many of the ladies have no problem showing their face, I'm one of them.
> And I'm looking to become a pro in that very niche, escort photography. I'm not really interest by fashion, maternity, wedding or commercial. I prefer working with sex workers, I'm looking for escorts, boudoir, erotic and porn. I don't see myself working with professionnal models to advertise Escort photography, lol. If I was the model, I wouldn't like it very much...*_
> 
> In that case _please_ do not put the photos in blue in your portfolio or the internet...



I don't understand...
The photo in blue ? The lady in blue ?
She's an escort...
I'm building one portfolio for sex work, I already have a portfolio for ''normal'' photography, not under the same name...

thread is slipping....
I wanted opinion on blur and cropping in Sex work photography or some insight of other treaments some might have to keep annonymity and building a portfolio. Silly me, I thought that maybe some of you had experience with similar contracts or situation... I'm certainly not looking discussing legality or value based judgement against this industry.


----------



## Braineack (Nov 3, 2015)

Blur assumes butterface. Pose creatively.

using tapatalk.


----------



## Donde (Nov 3, 2015)

I guess you don't understand. If you're building a photographic catalog of sex workers...put your best foot forward.


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 3, 2015)

cauzimme said:


> MRnats said:
> 
> 
> > I prefer the cut off head. Looks 'artistic' whereas the blur just looks like you're purposely trying to hide her identity (which, yes, I know you are). Just looks like a 'classier' way to do it, I suppose?
> ...


Beautiful curves and nice color. Well done.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## cauzimme (Nov 3, 2015)

Donde said:


> I guess you don't understand. If you're building a *photographic catalog of sex workers*...put your best foot forward.



My eyes are bleeding. Since when a portfolio is a catalog ? 
....
Too late, maybe I should tell her, my photos of her are not internet worthy... 






jcdeboever said:


> Beautiful curves and nice color. Well done.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk



Thank you


----------



## JoeW (Nov 3, 2015)

First, I'd go with the blur.  I think that looks better than cutting off the head.  And there are examples of sex workers with their promotional photos who blur their face for the same reasons that your subject does--to assure privacy.  So that's no biggie and nothing that someone viewing the photo would assume is your fault or a bad photo.

Second, for future reference (since this is a genre of work you're focusing on), here are a couple of props to keep handy you can use for future shoots if other escorts want their face obscured and will work better than blurring it post-production:
--some fake roses held up partially in-front of the face  (so you can see hair and eyes but the roses obscure most of the face
--a silk scarf (held across the face almost like a veil with eyes peering over the scarf)
--a lady's boudoir mirror (round with a handle) that she can hold up in front of her face and have an eye peering around the side with lipstick in the other hand (as if she was applying makeup while the photo was taken)


----------



## Designer (Nov 3, 2015)

cauzimme said:


> I prefer working with sex workers, I'm looking for escorts, boudoir, erotic and porn.


Yep, I can see that we're going to have to get together and collaborate.


----------



## Trever1t (Nov 3, 2015)

OK, I just came along here so forgive me.

First, I commend you. I think there IS a tremendous void in qualified photographers willing to create decent images of Escorts whom aren't wanting free love in return.

My first impression is why not have the face in the image? If I was a prospective client I certainly wouldn't want to spend my $ on a girl who's face wasn't pleasant to look at. Matter of fact I find the face the sexiest part of a woman. I'd personally try to convince my subjects that their face is the selling point.

I've worked with dancers and escorts. I have found in my life that they're the most honest people I've had the pleasure of working with.


----------



## Emanuel M (Nov 3, 2015)

But she doesn't want her family to know that she's an escort. 
I like the idea of mirrors, reflections, scarfs, hats, etc.
I also don't like the blur nor the beheaded picture. 

Cheers


----------



## Trever1t (Nov 3, 2015)

any manner of hiding the face would (to me) imply a less than desirable appearance. 

One option you may offer your shyer escorts is a pretty masquerade type of mask or even a simple black bar placed in edit to conceal the eyes?


----------



## cauzimme (Nov 3, 2015)

JoeW said:


> First, I'd go with the blur.  I think that looks better than cutting off the head.  And there are examples of sex workers with their promotional photos who blur their face for the same reasons that your subject does--to assure privacy.  So that's no biggie and nothing that someone viewing the photo would assume is your fault or a bad photo.
> 
> Second, for future reference (since this is a genre of work you're focusing on), here are a couple of props to keep handy you can use for future shoots if other escorts want their face obscured and will work better than blurring it post-production:
> --some fake roses held up partially in-front of the face  (so you can see hair and eyes but the roses obscure most of the face
> ...



Thank you for the ideas, I love the mirror and the scarf idea! Definitively gonna try it soon! I'm gonna need to shop for a nice antique mirror  Yeahh! I love shopping for props. 



Designer said:


> cauzimme said:
> 
> 
> > I prefer working with sex workers, I'm looking for escorts, boudoir, erotic and porn.
> ...



Sure  



Trever1t said:


> OK, I just came along here so forgive me.
> 
> First, I commend you. I think there IS a tremendous void in qualified photographers willing to create decent images of Escorts whom aren't wanting free love in return.
> 
> ...



I get you, 
I'm myself in the industry for more than 2 years, I show my face, I have no trouble with what I do for a living, I find it empowering and I'm always fighting stereotypes and stigma. Since I have some experience, I help new independants, how to brand themself, how to assure safety, how to work properly, it's a business, BUT often girls that start in the industry doesn't realise what it implies to show their face. My family knows, friends knows, I've lost friends... I'm being recognize in my city, have been recognize by a tourist in Cuba, I have to be caution to cross borders even if I'm just going on vacation... I'm never gonna get in politics, or any public carreer. Girls have to think about good and bad side, I don't want to influence them, I told them the truth. I think it's good they start with a blurred face or no face, and choose after gaining experience what they really want.


----------



## panzerbjorne (Nov 3, 2015)

If your only option is cut or blur, I'd say try a shallow DOF and keep the subjects face out of the plane of focus so it doesn't look like it was a pp edit. 

The props look like a good alternative option.

Cutting would only work in specific poses.

And a post processed blur is a very bad idea. No artistic value at all. 

The attached photo which I discovered in a 10 second trawl illustrates both the shallow DOF (although opposite of what you would want to achieve) and the cut off face. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vintagesnaps (Nov 4, 2015)

Trever I was thinking along the same lines about what was meant by the term escort here. But there, as I've since found out, apparently escort = prostitute. I could be mistaken but I think the reference has been made to being sex workers.

So no, I don't think you'll find professional (or aspiring pro) photographers doing these type photo shoots here to be able to share about how they hide a subject's face etc. It would be risking your own professional reputation to work with clients knowing they're involved in illegal activities, and here it often occurs along with drug addiction and illegal drug activity and may involve sex for drugs etc. so I doubt a pro (or aspiring) photographer is going to knowingly work with clients involved in something illegal, or that there would be a paying client base for these type portraits.

If you're doing boudoir photography, there are photographers here who do that and might share ideas or provide feedback. But those clients or models would not have to have faces blurred etc. because they don't need to hide their identity.


----------



## cauzimme (Nov 4, 2015)

vintagesnaps said:


> Trever I was thinking along the same lines about what was meant by the term escort here. But there, as I've since found out, apparently escort = prostitute. I could be mistaken but I think the reference has been made to being sex workers.
> 
> So no, I don't think you'll find professional (or aspiring pro) photographers doing these type photo shoots here to be able to share about how they hide a subject's face etc. *It would be risking your own professional reputation to work with clients knowing they're involved in illegal activities, and here it often occurs along with drug addiction and illegal drug activity and may involve sex for drugs etc. so I doubt a pro (or aspiring) photographer is going to knowingly work with clients involved in something illegal, or that there would be a paying client base for these type portraits.*
> 
> If you're doing boudoir photography, there are photographers here who do that and might share ideas or provide feedback. But those clients or models would not have to have faces blurred etc. because they don't need to hide their identity.



You just sound like a pretentious fool. For someone who just learned what the true definition of what is an escort and what kind of service they provided, you suddenly seems to know a lot about it or should I say assume a lot. Nice stereotypes you have here. So tell me ? You know a lot of high end escort ? You base your supposition on what ? Movies, Media, litterature, yeah, that's what I thought. You're not even worthy of a debate. Thanks for the lol.


----------



## Didereaux (Nov 4, 2015)

Maybe a bit blunt, but my advice is to throw it away....it is simply a terrible shot.  You say you want to become a professional photographer...then spend the time and effort to study lighting, posing and other aspects of (studio, in this case) photography.


----------



## Donde (Nov 4, 2015)

I think you've gotten a lot of good advise here regarding how to attractively photograph a woman with out showing her face. And I think in the last couple of posts you're both rallying to your respective causes but your parting shot about "a lot of high end escorts" has me wondering: have you ever taken pictures of any? And if so why not post some of those instead...


----------



## cauzimme (Nov 4, 2015)

Didereaux said:


> Maybe a bit blunt, but my advice is to throw it away....it is simply a terrible shot.  You say you want to become a professional photographer...*then spend the time and effort to study lighting, posing and other aspects of (studio, in this case) photography.*



Ok. 
Because doing photos for someone is not considered by you at least as putting time and effort in learning, studying and trying to improve. Good to know, thanks for telling me  

Gosh, there's a lot of condescending people around here, so much fun. 

Anyways thanks for thoses with really suggestions and advice to my problems!


----------



## cauzimme (Nov 4, 2015)

Donde said:


> I think you've gotten a lot of good advise here regarding how to attractively photograph a woman with out showing her face. And I think in the last couple of posts you're both rallying to your respective causes but your parting shot about "a lot of high end escorts" has me wondering: have you ever taken pictures of any? And if so why not post some of those instead...


No I haven't yet, I'm only starting doing digital again, after a 3 years break. 
It doesn't mean I don't know any. I'm in the industry, I'm the co founder of the biggest North America Independant Cooperative. 
After, high end definition can differ for some, but all the ladies I know are 200 or higher, which in Montreal, the market start at 50 and finish around 500. A Lady working at 450\h in the usa would be around 300 in Montreal. No wonder why Montreal is a sexual touristic destination. Ladies I know and befriended are not prostitutes but Escorts, Courtesans, you'll probably say it's only semantic, but no. The service is far different. Plus a prostitute won't need photos.


----------



## Overread (Nov 4, 2015)

MOD WARNING - there have been a few comments raised already - this is the one and only warning for this thread for people NOT to engage in debate/argument/etc... regarding the nature of escort work. Keep it to photography people. 
I'm aware that the nature of this area varies internationally - lets all respect this on both sides. 

Side note - any wishing to air their discomfort at this associated content on the site please contact one of the admins/mods via private messages/conversations or raise a support thread in the support section for proper discussion. 



cauzimme said:


> Didereaux said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe a bit blunt, but my advice is to throw it away....it is simply a terrible shot.  You say you want to become a professional photographer...*then spend the time and effort to study lighting, posing and other aspects of (studio, in this case) photography.*
> ...



I think you missed Didereaux's point a little. 
Be believe his point is that your bulk of practice should be performed in an atmosphere where you are not producing a product for a client - ergo that when you are producing a product for a client you should be producing a finished product not experimenting with getting to that product for the client. Of course in the real world many photographers will mix and match - using a series of known working methods to get a product during a shoot and then experiment with new methods alongside. Further if you don't normally have access to models to experiment with sometimes trade for prints or other exchanges of skills can allow you to experiment whilst there is a product involved. 

That way when you are hired by a client you are able to produce for their needs. Granted this sounds like the whole "no face thing" is  fairly new thing for you to have to deal with; or one you've not had to work with as much.


----------



## cauzimme (Nov 4, 2015)

Overread said:


> MOD WARNING - there have been a few comments raised already - this is the one and only warning for this thread for people NOT to engage in debate/argument/etc... regarding the nature of escort work. Keep it to photography people.
> I'm aware that the nature of this area varies internationally - lets all respect this on both sides.
> 
> Side note - any wishing to air their discomfort at this associated content on the site please contact one of the admins/mods via private messages/conversations or raise a support thread in the support section for proper discussion.
> ...



Yeah, but you also missed my point, I'm not producing for a Client, as I'm not getting paid, friends need photos, I practice with them... I ask for a specific advice and I'm getting rock throwed, no needs to contact any mods, I'm out.

Again thanks for the great advice folks.


----------



## Overread (Nov 4, 2015)

cauzimme said:


> Yeah, but you also missed my point, I'm not producing for a Client, as I'm not getting paid, friends need photos, I practice with them... I ask for a specific advice and I'm getting rock throwed, no needs to contact any mods, I'm out.
> 
> Again thanks for the great advice folks.



I believe earlier posts by you in the thread did not convey the nature of the situation between you and the model; thus people assumed that as you were talking and dealing with it in a more professional situation; that it was a professional shoot - thus the comments to the effect. People were doing their best to help ensure that as you "worked" you were going to present yourself in the best possible light and with the best possible skills to maximise your potential. It's an issue some can get a little passionate over (often those who have a professional background and have - often as not - retired or are still working in the professional photography world). 

In the end sometimes even with informal encounters having a professional approach can help do wonders.


----------



## runnah (Nov 4, 2015)

I will also add that in her country, Canada, prostitution is legal (mostly). 

So bear that in mind.


----------



## Braineack (Nov 4, 2015)

Blurred face to me also suggests you stole images.  Creative posing suggests real deal.

using tapatalk.


----------



## limr (Nov 4, 2015)

cauzimme said:


> vintagesnaps said:
> 
> 
> > Trever I was thinking along the same lines about what was meant by the term escort here. But there, as I've since found out, apparently escort = prostitute. I could be mistaken but I think the reference has been made to being sex workers.
> ...



That wasn't fair. Sharon wasn't being a "pretentious fool" but perhaps just missed the fact that being a sex worker is legal where you are. And sorry, but in the States, for the most part, being a sex worker _is_ a risky, illegal activity that does often involve drug use as well as violence. That's not a stereotype - it's a fact of life for many prostitutes working in this country. "High end escorts" are not nearly as common. 

I'm not making any arguments if prostitution should or shouldn't be legal, and I'm making no judgement statements about it at all. I'm simply explaining that we have different associations with the terms "escort" or "sex worker" or "prostitute" because of how it works here. (For the record, "escort" _can_ have different associations here, and it doesn't automatically refer to a sex worker.) And unless it's for journalistic, artistic or documentary purposes, taking photos of sex workers with the purpose of eliciting business could potentially create legal issues for the photographer, so Sharon's comments are actually quite valid for photographers here. Obviously if being an escort is legal where you are, the comments don't apply, but that doesn't warrant your being so dismissive of them. 

Just as a reference, I grew up outside of NYC and when someone said "escort," it meant that someone was a prostitute but was trying to sound fancy. And when we thought of "prostitute" we thought of Hunts Point in the Bronx. And this is what that was like:

The faces of poverty, despair and addiction inside 'New York's Red Light District' captured by an ex-Wall Street banker

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/01/01/nyregion/at-52-a-prostitute-still-working-the-streets.html
"While it is impossible to corroborate all the details of an eventful life in a profession often synonymous with drug abuse, violence and tragic outcomes, the Correction Department confirmed that Ms. Terry had been jailed many times for prostitution over her career."


----------



## cauzimme (Nov 4, 2015)

limr said:


> cauzimme said:
> 
> 
> > vintagesnaps said:
> ...



Now explain me your logic
Why would Street Walkers, because ((what you linked )are street workers)) need photos, not cellphone photos, but real photos, why would they need a branded image, website and everything if they are working from the corner ? See that doesn't make sense, Shannon remarks was full of prejudice, judgement and carrying on stereotypes and thats why I call him\her, pretentious fool.

Oh and sorry but some of you are somewhat brainwashed by the media. Yes misery exist, it is sad. But Saying that HDH are pretty rare is totally ridiculous. I've been in the states, I've assisted to Sex workers convention, festival on the west coast, mixing streets, middle class and High end girls. You might also wants to google escorts USA, and read reviews on TER, you'll see an adequate representation of the market, versus the streets only... I'm not speaking on an unkown subject... You want to carry on stereotype, go judge, I'll do the same.

I'm a ***** and strong advocate of Sex workers right and yes I bite.


----------



## cauzimme (Nov 4, 2015)

Mod you can lock the thread, no interesting conversation will ever raise again from this thread... 
I've got the advice I was looking for.


----------



## limr (Nov 4, 2015)

cauzimme said:


> Mod you can lock the thread, no interesting conversation will ever raise again from this thread...
> I've got the advice I was looking for.



You mean you listened to the nice comments and dismissed anything you didn't want to hear.

You're right - nothing good will come of this thread.

Her name is Sharon, not Shannon. But I suppose you don't really care about accuracy, do you?


----------



## cauzimme (Nov 4, 2015)

limr said:


> cauzimme said:
> 
> 
> > Mod you can lock the thread, no interesting conversation will ever raise again from this thread...
> ...



No I mean the ones that gave me advice on the subject... Not on a debate...
I ask for a specific question, got answers, image shouldn't be crop or blurred but I need creative posing and props.... The shooting is not usable (for me) I don't see dismissed information? For a girl who dissmissed I did answer to everyone.

You mean, I dismissed false informations as sex workers are  associated with drugs and criminal activities, a nice accurate portrait. Yeah and you're pointing my accuracy, let me lol.

*Sharon, it wasn't on purpose.
I ^pick my battle, fighting over a name error isn't one. Sorry for the misspelling.


----------



## terri (Nov 4, 2015)

Closed per OP's request.


----------

